

Ask HN: carry a gun, wear Google Glass? - duncan_bayne

Looking at the Zimmerman case, I think that if I were living in a country that permitted armed self defense[1], I&#x27;d be trying my damndest to get my hands on Google Glass.<p>Assuming for a minute that events in the Martin shooting transpired the way Zimmerman said they did, it would have been to his definite advantage to have been wearing Glass and have recorded events as they transpired.<p>So, for those HN folks who go armed - with firearms or otherwise - would you consider using Glass in this fashion?<p>[1] I live in Australia, where self defense of any sort is frowned upon, and armed self defense will land you in a world of legal hurt.  Decent folk who go armed here tend to fly under the radar: umbrellas, canes, torches, that sort of thing.
======
phasevar
I'm not sure I would consider a flaming stick as flying under the radar.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Flashlight, if you'd prefer. Personally, I think a flashlight sounds like
something you'd use to illuminate your goolies when indecently exposing
yourself at night.

------
mtgx
I definitely think the police should wear them or something similar - but only
as long as the video is not being handled by the police. It should be a 3rd
party.

Excuses like "I shot him in the head - twice - because I thought he had a gun"
shouldn't work as well then.

~~~
duncan_bayne
At least they'd allow a jury to see things from the cops perspective and judge
whether he acted appropriately. A double tap seems like a perfectly reasonable
response to attack with a firearm... it boils down to whether the cop in
question had reason to believe such an attack was happening.

